# Going to a gym for upper body fitness.



## Globalti (29 Jan 2010)

Anybody done this? I'm skinny (6' and 11 1/2 stone) but used to do weights 20 years ago and managed to get my arms and shoulders into good shape without becoming bulky. Now at 53 the testosterone is diminishing and that lean muscle has gone or turned to fat. My bum and hips are getting fatter too, which irks me. I believe it will give me an advantage in cycling if the muscles of the arms, shoulders and chest are well toned so that I expend less effort in maintaining my position on the bike. From a purely aesthetic p.o.v. I'd like to improve the muscle definition of my upper body and firm up the moobs, as well as trim the hips, stomach and bum, which will happen as I burn off fat.

So this weekend I'm going to go and search out a local Joe Bloggs gym, where I can pay per session as I used to. Has anybody done this for cycling and what were your experiences, health and body-wise?


----------



## MacB (29 Jan 2010)

Cheap and easy, put in a chin up bar somewhere, ideal is upstairs en route to toilet. Concentrate on using it as frequently as possible, for no more than 5 reps. Once a week really try to do your maximum, start off with palms facing you grip, when you get stronger switch the grip. Don't worry if you can't even manage one to start with, just hanging from bar and making the effort will see progress.

Plus it can double as an extra hanging rail


----------



## Panter (29 Jan 2010)

I did it for nearly a Year.
It definately improved tone and I felt better, and stronger overall.
Can't say it definately helped with cycling but I dare say it did.

Gave it up in the end as I got fed up with the posers as well as a change of job location made it harder to get to a gym.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jan 2010)

Good luck finding a Joe Bloggs gym, most of them have closed here, a leisure centre with a fitness suite is the next best thing but full this time of year.


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2010)

I used to go to a really rough and ready place called Silver's Gym in Bury; it was £1.75 a session and in winter the place was freezing. It was popular with serious body builders but I enjoyed it and felt really good for it too.

Chin-ups are fine but don't exercise all the muscle groups in an even way.


----------



## MacB (29 Jan 2010)

Globalti said:


> Chin-ups are fine but don't exercise all the muscle groups in an even way.



they'll give you more than anything else and you can add in some 'pushing' within doorframes, round off with a pair of dumbells and you're good to go.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (29 Jan 2010)

Globalti said:


> Anybody done this? I'm skinny (6' and 11 1/2 stone) but used to do weights 20 years ago and managed to get my arms and shoulders into good shape without becoming bulky. Now at 53 the testosterone is diminishing and that lean muscle has gone or turned to fat. My bum and hips are getting fatter too, which irks me. I believe it will give me an advantage in cycling if the muscles of the arms, shoulders and chest are well toned so that I expend less effort in maintaining my position on the bike. From a purely aesthetic p.o.v. I'd like to improve the muscle definition of my upper body and firm up the moobs, as well as trim the hips, stomach and bum, which will happen as I burn off fat.
> 
> So this weekend I'm going to go and search out a local Joe Bloggs gym, where I can pay per session as I used to. Has anybody done this for cycling and what were your experiences, health and body-wise?




I took the more expensive route of joining my nearest David Lloyd club and have occassional personal trainer sessions thrown in too. I'm 51 and trying to do the same as you but to also lose some of the weight I've put on since I retired a year ago. The advantage I've found of going out to a gym rather than working out at home is that I have the incentive to actually get out and do it and not put it off. I've been concentrating on doing lots of 'core' exercises and using some of the weights machines, and of course taking advantage of the numerous cycling and cross training contraptions. 
Plus I get to have a swim and a steam afterwards and there's an outdoor pool for when I feel brave.

It's not cheap but I go often to make full use of my subscription, and after a couple of months I've certainly toned up a bit and feel much better. Next thing on the 'to do list' is to get a recumbent trike and hopefully see the end of back pain!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2010)

just get yourself a set of dump bells


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2010)

That would be an easy way to do it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2010)

I've been going to a gym/swimming pool for about four years now. Really helped me to get rid of the extra pounds. Not sure if it actually helps with the cycling although I get a few extra miles on the bike as I cycle there - only bugger that does apart from the cleaner!

Regarding cost, I think it's fairly cheap if you use it a lot - expensive if you pay for membership and never use it - plenty of them about, the new year resolutionists are already thinning out...


----------



## piedwagtail91 (29 Jan 2010)

i've been weight training once or twice a week for about 10 years, as well as riding the bike. I think it helps a lot especially on longer rides, when others are knackered in the arms and shoulders i've always been ok.
i'm lucky though i've got my own weights bench/gym in the spare room.
i'd add press ups to the chin ups for a more balanced work out.


----------



## Kirstie (29 Jan 2010)

Chin ups and dips give you good results in terms of upper body toning and in a fairly short time too if you do them a couple of times a week, if not more frequently


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2010)

I lack the willpower to do exercises at home; I need the atmosphere of a gym to get me motivated, as well as the fact that I've paid cash.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Jan 2010)

Open water swimming good for toning and its cheap.


----------



## bigjim (3 Feb 2010)

> I used to go to a really rough and ready place called Silver's Gym in Bury;


I used to go there as well. 
I now use one of the big fancy gyms. Love it. Been great to get some cardio in as well this winter while the snow has kept me off the bike. I think they are great value for money if you use them regularly. It has certainly helped my knee problem as you can target specific muscle groups that were causing me a problem on the bike. Core muscle exercises like squats certainly made me stronger on the bike.


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Feb 2010)

Dunno about on the bike, but it sure helps lugging it up stairs, over railway bridges, over gates, etc.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Feb 2010)

2nd chin ups. Really good for building core strength and grip. I do 15 on each lap of the huge playing fields I run around, 6-8 laps (5-6 miles)depending on how I'm feeling. Also when I get home do press ups 50 and squat thrusts 50 plus 50 crunches - straight and cross over plus touching one's heals 50 each 150 in total. Also do stretching exercises - legs, hips, back and upper body, arms, neck. Neck press and bicep curls twice a week 20 each with free weights about 30kg. Plus commute by bike 25-30 miles most days. Weekend ride 70-80 miles weather permitting.

Never been to a gym, can't think of anything worse tbh. I like fresh air not the smell of sweaty smelly bodies crammed in a small room ...... brings back bad memories of sports days at school.

Another tip - buy a couple of bags of cement 25kg I think or 4 or 5 paving slabs which are very heavy. Practice lifting the back of cement or sand above your head 10 times.


----------



## Bay Runner (6 Feb 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Open water swimming good for toning and its cheap.



I am 53 and I have membership at the Welsh National Pool £14.50 a month, swim fit; it tones your upper body and improves your cardio vascular. It’s also non impact, less chance of injury. Unless you try drinking the pool


----------



## darkstar (6 Feb 2010)

I tried the gym for a while (3 month free contract) and to be honest, the swimming pool was the facility i used most. I find cardio pointless in there and as for weights, i hated waiting to use a bench...

Now i try to work upper body every two days, pull ups, push ups, plank, duobell curls and flys. Nice and simple.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Feb 2010)

Bay Runner said:


> I am 53 and I have membership at the Welsh National Pool £14.50 a month, swim fit; it tones your upper body and improves your cardio vascular. It’s also non impact, less chance of injury. Unless you try drinking the pool



I might try it bit cold in the sea right now do you go during the day what s the best time.


----------



## jimboalee (6 Feb 2010)

There are two reasons why cyclists do arms and shoulder training.

1/ To be able to roll a tyre on a rim with their bare hands, and

2/ To be able to use a Hex wrench.


----------



## Crimmey (6 Feb 2010)

I have to agree with jimboalee. I stopped weights as I found it hindered my performance and cardio training. Swimming is good, it wont build muscle ( or negligible amounts) but gets the upper body used to 'repetitive strains' I have swam for 20 years, theres no 'toning' of specific areas involved just fat loss generally and maybe increased lung capacity.


----------



## MacB (6 Feb 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I might try it bit cold in the sea right now do you go during the day what s the best time.



I think early morning and early evening are the best times, or at least sharks think so


----------



## Bay Runner (6 Feb 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I might try it bit cold in the sea right now do you go during the day what s the best time.



I am shift work and I manage to get down the pool week day mornings 1/2 8 - 9 oclock. 

Plenty of lane space, not sure about the rest of the time. I have been down on the weekends now and again and it is a bit busier


----------



## lukesdad (7 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> I think early morning and early evening are the best times, or at least sharks think so


dont mind the shark s so much its the bloody jellyfish I hate.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Feb 2010)

Crimmey said:


> I have to agree with jimboalee. I stopped weights as I found it hindered my performance and cardio training. Swimming is good, it wont build muscle ( or negligible amounts) but gets the upper body used to 'repetitive strains' I have swam for 20 years, theres no 'toning' of specific areas involved just fat loss generally and maybe increased lung capacity.



Totally agree I ve swum for 40 years competively when I was younger. It keeps you supple and teaches you to use your lungs properly.


----------



## bigjim (7 Feb 2010)

I find swimming so boring. 30mins is enough. Cardio in the gym is boring as well but at least you can watch the telly or plug the ipod in. My gym is very bright and huge with a good lively atmosphere, nothing like the the small sweaty sweatshop somebody described. And you can have a chat and a laugh with the regular crowd. Plus it includes the pool and I enjoy the jacuzzi and sauna after a workout. I accept the fact that I don't have the motivation or discipline to work out at home. I also love to be outside but this winter has really been a test. Upper body weight training is good for bone density at my age as well. I don't lift massive weights for mass, just enough to maintain a good overall strengh and fitness. I don't want the obsessive skinny cyclist physique that you sometimes see.


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2010)

Doing a bit of gym work at the moment whilst off the bike...although boring at first, I have now decided to ditch all high reps/low weights and go for big weight compound moves, and it gets a little more interesting when you start measuring improvements in the amount of weight you can throw around - also noticing huge strength improvements working out like this....a month ago I was struggling with benching 60kg, now I am struggling on 85kg  Not that this helps cycling much..


----------



## jimboalee (9 Feb 2010)

montage said:


> Doing a bit of gym work at the moment whilst off the bike...although boring at first, I have now decided to ditch all high reps/low weights and go for big weight compound moves, and it gets a little more interesting when you start measuring improvements in the amount of weight you can throw around - also noticing huge strength improvements working out like this....a month ago I was struggling with benching 60kg, now I am struggling on 85kg  *Not that this helps cycling much*..



Wait till you have to roll a new tyre on.


----------



## Twenty Inch (9 Feb 2010)

I am trying to build up upper body strength too - mostly so I can throw my 2 year-old around when he wants me to. 

I've started doing 12-15 press-ups every time I go to the toilet at work. I don't know whether it's working but it feels like it. I need to put the chinning bar back up and get the dumbbells back out. I don't have time for a gym so fitting it in like this is a good option for me.


----------



## Bill Gates (9 Feb 2010)

Twenty Inch said:


> I am trying to build up upper body strength too - mostly so I can throw my 2 year-old around when he wants me to.
> 
> *I've started doing 12-15 press-ups every time I go to the toilet at work*. I don't know whether it's working but it feels like it. I need to put the chinning bar back up and get the dumbbells back out. I don't have time for a gym so fitting it in like this is a good option for me.






Whereabouts exactly? A cubicle could be a tad small to stretch out properly.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Feb 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Whereabouts exactly? A cubicle could be a tad small to stretch out properly.



He was in the Cub Scouts.

He likes to kiss Brownies.


----------



## Twenty Inch (10 Feb 2010)

In the disabled toilet, plenty of room there and a radiator to jam my feet under if I fancy doing a few situps.

Toilet humour, Jimbo - the great British tradition.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Feb 2010)

Twenty Inch said:


> In the disabled toilet, plenty of room there and a radiator to jam my feet under if I fancy doing a few situps.
> 
> Toilet humour, Jimbo - the great British tradition.



One day, someone is going to knock on the door and call out "Come out of there you two", so stop grunting.


----------



## CycleChat (12 Feb 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Whereabouts exactly? A cubicle could be a tad small to stretch out properly.



ha ha.. hope it was not next to the urinals.


----------

